# May Challenge: Grow



## Fin (May 1, 2014)

Click here for the workshop thread


* Chosen by Pandora, this month's prompt is "Grow"*


You're free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though site rules apply. The winner will receive the Laureate award, a free month of FoWF, and will get to choose next month's prompt.

You may have your entry posted in the *workshop thread* if you wish to protect your first rights. Note: If you do so, you must post a link to it here in the main thread or risk being disqualified.

Please send your entry to *Fin* if you wish to enter anonymously. If you would like it to be posted in the workshop section, then say so within the PM.

You have a ten minute grace period to edit your work after posting. Anything after that and it'll be discounted. So make sure it's as finished as it can be before entering.

Do not post comments in this thread. It's for entries only. If you have any questions or comments, please post them in the *Bards' Bistro.*


*This challenge will close on the 14th of May at 6pm EST.*


----------



## belthagor (May 1, 2014)

Growth:

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...row-Workshop?p=1727477&highlight=#post1727477


----------



## dither (May 4, 2014)

Birth, infancy,procreation,
youth, maturity, and education.
We live, we grow,
expire and die,
nothing more to say,
but a fond goodbye.


----------



## aj47 (May 4, 2014)

*Seeds*
_an etheree _

seeds
grow roots
sprout up, too
poking heads out
questing for sunlight
 unfurling tender leaves
photosynthetic process
converting carbon dioxide
to oxygen and simple sugars
ultimately generating new seeds​


----------



## Greimour (May 5, 2014)

*** Life ***

I breath in,
Shocked, cold, hurt...
... Crying.

I breath in, 
Exhausted, sweaty, happy...
... Smiling.

I breath in,
Tired, alone, bored...
... Reminiscing.

I breath in,
Embarrassed, blushing, nervous...
... Kissing.

I breath in,
Loved, loving, giddy...
... Engaged.

I breath in,
Dismayed, cheated, maudlin...
... Enraged.

I breath in,
Excited, anxious, overwhelmed...
... a Married Partner.

I breath in, 
Proud, adoring, protective...
... a Father.

I breath in,
A truck, a stop light, a crossing...
... No brakes.

I breath in,
Numbed, pained, realization...
... The shakes.

I breath in,
Hoping, praying, waiting...
... Dying.

I breath out,
Wheezing, gurgling, choking...
... Flying.


----------



## toddm (May 7, 2014)

*Growing Apart*

_Journal entry of Richard Edwards on November 15th, 1963: _

Her smile was like a weak cup of coffee. 
I looked out the window. 
Leaves were fulfilling their autumn vows 
and fleeing away,
far from scolding fingertips.
The sun was falling asleep, 
to dream of moon and stars 
and blinking neon.
The town was settled among the hills 
and railroad tracks of yesterday. 
Colors were fading from the photograph, 
having been left in the sun too long. 
She was saying something I cannot recall.
I smiled. 
She looked out the window. 
Night had crept from the shadows 
and embraced the world. 
But blue neon bathed the parking lot. 
She asked if I was finished. 
I drank the last of my coffee
and, hand in hand, we departed.


----------



## shedpog329 (May 12, 2014)

*Never The Less*

I’d settle for second best.
Placed with a pattern grown tired
of the usually kept.

There was a time where we 
went ahead of ourselves.
Yet moved too far we found less
than the sweet solace of the second kept.

Rarely like an earned merit, 
my mallet wept the shores of someone
doubtful to an end.


----------



## Erik Fantasia (May 12, 2014)

Grow
I grow
But never healed
The scars are eternal
Like the love I have
A broken glass is my heart
Stained with the green of death's ailment
The poison of lost love forever burns me
No waters can save me on my lone island
Not surrounded by water but the blood of her
My tears are the only pure fluid in this deslolate world
I cry them for her, I cry them for lost love, for me
As I walk the lone sandy road of tears past shed, blood past dripped
My feet pitter patter upon the decaying bones of rotten happiness and corruptful joy's end
Twenty-one lines for twenty-one years; the years since my last smile, the years since my hope



I also posted in the workshop. My tablet won't allow me to create link right now.


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (May 14, 2014)

*


We had
You have and I don't
We no longer exist
But I do*​


----------

